# Failing at choosing juices



## wiesbang (23/11/15)

Except for the Rebel I have not yet made one good choice picking juices

I don't currently have the budget to buy juices of R150+ and then not liking it so i have been buying el cheapo brands and using them.
Some was ok, nothing wow. But today I failed horribly!
It smells yummy but tastes like I am smoking grass. Actually made me feel sick.









Now my question is, does anyone sell sample sizes? I don't think going to a shop with Twisp for testing will work so well lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Hi @wiesbang 

The "juice journey" can be one of the toughest parts of the overall vaping journey, not to mention expensive, as you say.

Some tips


Sample sizes are available at some retailers. I know Vapour Mountain sells 10ml samples for R50. Check with Mikes Mega Mixes. I think they also do sample sizes. There are some other vendors I think that also do sample sizes. Just keep an eye out. Also, some vendors sell more cost effective juices.
Try get a feeling what type of juices you prefer. Fruits, Desserts, Tobaccoes, Menthols etc. the more you know about your own preferences, the easier it is to pick juices that you may like
Try attend vape meets and get together with vaping friends to sample their juices. This way you can try out several juices and see what you like bfore you buy
Read juice reviews in the E-liquid review section on this forum. It might give you some ideas and help narrow your search. Our members have put in loads of effort reviewing hundreds of juices. Check it out. Each manufacturer has its own thread. (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/)
Take notes of the juices you vape. Try describe what you taste and whether you like it or not. If you find something you like share it with us. I am sure some of the members here will be able to suggest other juices better, based on your preferences.
Hang in there
And let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Pixstar (23/11/15)

Hey @wiesbang I'm sure there are plenty juice makers and/or vendors on here based in Cape Town that can assist you with sampling juices.
Once you find one you really like, check if it's available in 100ml or larger, the price per ml drops substantially. As an example, there are locally made juices that sell for as low as R140-00 per 30ml, with a 100ml equivalent selling for R340-00. Not all juices are available in larger bottles than the regular 30ml though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n00b13 (23/11/15)

I've been down the same path and it's hard to get your flavour. What I can say is stop wasting money on cheap juices. The best thing I could have done was to go to Vape King, guys had samples of all their juices, and I tasted away until I found something to my liking. If you're unable to sample at a vendor close to you, as @Silver mentioned, but a 6 pack of @Mike mega mixes in 10ml and have some variety. I've tried ashy bac (my fav from his batch and highly recommended around here), dragon juice (great flavour but your coil will taste like dragon juice no matter how many times you fill with another liquid), straw vana, which almost tastes like a very mild dragon juice, and noggy rock, awesome brandy custard mix. Find out what you like and get a beeeeeg bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wiesbang (23/11/15)

Couple flavours that I will love are

Grape..if it can taste like grape fizz pops that would be awesome

Strawberry and bubblegum..sterri stumpi type flavour

Peanut butter. ... if you have ever tasted Joe's Easy diners peanut butter milkshake drool!

Froot loops... i saw alot of posts about froot loop flavour juice. Who makes it?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/11/15)

HI @wiesbang , I see you already signed up for the Cape meet. Chatting to the people and seeing what they all vape would be a great help. 
As vapers are, they will likely pass around the mods to let everyone sample their fave jooses, whether you want to or not. Take your own detachable drip-tip with to assist in this 'ritual' 

Your best bet initially would be to go to a B&M vendor - someone with a physical shop that has samples of their jooses available to test. I'm not sure who in the Cape Town area does that, but some locals might chime in and assist on this front.
As mentioned, some vendors also have small 5ml or 10ml sample bottles which is at least less of a waste if you do not like it.
I can guarantee you, if you spend 5 or 10 minutes on a supplier's site that stocks a wide range of local juices, like www.vapeclub.co.za, you should get a fair idea of what is available. These are all quality juices at a fair price, and the taste profiles describes quite accurately what to expect. Most of those juices should be available near you as well, if you prefer not to order online. Also check out Vapour Mountain, Voo Doo Vapour and Vape Mob's web sites, or their respective vendor sections under http://www.ecigssa.co.za/categories/retailers-vendors.11/. They are all in your area. Juicy Joe's also stock excellent juices, but he is a bit further up the coast. Hopefully he can make the meet as well, especially if you can organize a niece/nephew or two as an 'Au Pair' or two to look after / occupy some of the kiddies for an hour or two... or 6. ( Hint, hint @Wyvern )

Some of the reviews in the http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-liquid-reviews/ sections will be of help as well. 
I am not a fan of fruity vapes as quite a few of them taste quite floral or soapy to me, but the NVC, MMM and Complex Chaos ones are very good to name but a few. The VooDoo and the Nom du Plume range from Zeki also gets rave reviews, and there will definitely be at least one juice there that will blow your mind away. There is a few milky Strawberry ones in there that is good, but I would like them just a tad sweeter.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wyvern (23/11/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> HI @wiesbang , I see you already signed up for the Cape meet. Chatting to the people and seeing what they all vape would be a great help.
> As vapers are, they will likely pass around the mods to let everyone sample their fave jooses, whether you want to or not. Take your own detachable drip-tip with to assist in this 'ritual'
> 
> Your best bet initially would be to go to a B&M vendor - someone with a physical shop that has samples of their jooses available to test. I'm not sure who in the Cape Town area does that, but some locals might chime in and assist on this front.
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Sorry I fell off my chair from laughing . . . I have no one who can assist with the kiddie watching (omg that sounded so dodgy!) Once you get to know me, you will realise that I dont do well with kids  I am fine as long as I can give them back to the parentals or they are over the age of 5. . . Otherwise kids scare me silly! 

As for juices, if you come to the cape town meet, I can promise you will be able to taste a wide variety of local juices. Juicy's nostalgia line is awesome, complex chaos is also local if you want to try his - I have learnt tho not to go for the 6mg - that is way to harsh for me (struggling with my lovely yogi drip cause I was silly and selected 6mg instead of 3) I have been mixing a lot of the very strong juices I have with Milked from NVC cos that just mellow's out all juices and it pairs so well with most. I can say VM's Coffee might be very strong - it felt like I was downing a cup of "moer koffie" but the cuppuchino is to light for me. My current ADV is Biscuit dreams from MMM - for me this is not such a heavy dessert vape, it has almost a burnt caramel after taste in my billow. (payday needs to arrive tho since I need more of this - I have one tank left!) Then Complex Chaos Freaky Loops - if you love real fruitloops as a kid (I still eat it as is out of the box) this one is for you. This has a slight lemon tang like lemony cream cookies. 
Vapour Mountain's Melonz . . . I love this but I have found that my tongue gets desensitized very fast on fruity vapes. Even tho I adore it, its one of those that I vape for about 2 hours after lunch then change out.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> I have no one who can assist with the kiddie watching (omg that sounded so dodgy!) Once you get to know me, you will realise that I dont do well with kids  I am fine as long as I can give them back to the parentals or they are over the age of 5. . . Otherwise kids scare me silly



hahaha, Now I had a good laugh as well.. I've got 4 of them which are fortunately way beyond the stage where you need to watch them like hawks. I'm looking forward to be a granddad somewhere down the line, as I'll feed their little ones all kinds of sweet & sugary things knowing I can hand them back to mom and dad when they start bouncing off the walls. That would give them a fair idea what we had to go through each time they attended a birthday party or event somewhere 

I definitely did not suggest that you watch them yourself  If someone in the group has older kids that can lend a hand or even earn some pocket money by watching the younglings, you can all relax a bit without having to constantly run after the more energetic ones. That might just swing the opinion of Shane and others that would otherwise find it difficult to attend. Not sure about the setup there, but it would have been ideal if the venue had a supervised kiddies corner or a playground where the kids are in sight. They show a kiddies playground somewhere, but it seems out of sight from where you guys will be meeting. 
It looks like a great relaxed venue though. I'm sure you're all gonna have a great time there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (24/11/15)

Yea if that is an issue I have a backup venue with a kids play area right next to where we will be sitting so I should just check with the people - changing the venue wont be an issue for me.


----------



## Silver (24/11/15)

wiesbang said:


> Couple flavours that I will love are
> 
> Grape..if it can taste like grape fizz pops that would be awesome
> 
> ...



Hi @wiesbang 

Try Grape Soda from VapeKing. It has a great grape taste and is quite fizzy
I reviewed it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-juice-reviews.t1497/page-3#post-66663

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## argief (30/11/15)

I have stopped waiting my money on testing... Also spent a large wad of cash on duds. Know the feeling all to well. Now I wait until the forum buzzes on a juice then I buy. Only down side is it will take time to find stock... But i have not been disappointed! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

argief said:


> I have stopped waiting my money on testing... Also spent a large wad of cash on duds. Know the feeling all to well. Now I wait until the forum buzzes on a juice then I buy. Only down side is it will take time to find stock... But i have not been disappointed!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


best bet is to go to a brick and mortar store and taste before you buy


----------



## n00b13 (30/11/15)

Still make sure that it's your flavour profile. I was greatly disappointed by Sweetbac, as I love ashybac, and thought this would be the same but sweeter, more caramelly tobacco. Both were also highly recommended here. Turns out it needed a lot of crusty custard to taste nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argief (30/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> best bet is to go to a brick and mortar store and taste before you buy


Been there, done that. Its diffirent tasting a juice a few vapes vs a bottle... Just my 2c!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

argief said:


> Been there, done that. Its diffirent tasting a juice a few vapes vs a bottle... Just my 2c!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


well then you pretty screwed have you tried the diy route ?


----------



## Andre (30/11/15)

I at last realise that certain flavours are not for me. Too nutty is out. If it says anything that contains dough or grain - like biscuit, donut, bread, cake, yeast, cereal, and the like - stay away Andre. Not that I do not get caught up in the buzz - hoping for the exception to the rule.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (30/11/15)

I know that feeling @Andre , luckily @Wyvern and I share most of our juices so it works quite well. What the one dislikes the other does like so it does work for us.

I am much the same though, I prefer fruity flavours where she doesn't. Which is really odd because I'm not a fruity person at all. Yet when vaping the taste is like wine for me, I love picking up the flavours and it somehow works well.

The two odd ones for me was fluffernutter - i LOVE the peanut flavours in the crown, it just stays mouth wateringly good at night, and banana flavours - I like banana but not something that I would grab for the taste. In a vape however it just works.

Can't wait to start DIY juices, got a few recipes lined up already

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Casper (5/12/15)

@Nimatek, once you've started the process of diy mixing, pleaaaaaase share! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (5/12/15)

Casper said:


> @Nimatek, once you've started the process of diy mixing, pleaaaaaase share!
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Will most certainly do that, gonna have SOOOO many questions for the experts


----------



## wiesbang (5/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> Will most certainly do that, gonna have SOOOO many questions for the experts


If you are at your sisters house. I am bringing you a little sumfin sumfin


----------



## wiesbang (5/12/15)

Btw the elcheapo brand black voodoo doesn't taste too crap in my Vape v8 tank. Sure it will taste better in a better tank


----------



## Nimatek (5/12/15)

Yeah as time goes on and you start getting nicer (subtank mini maybe) tanks, you will find flavour changes a lot. For now just get something that you like on your current tank and work your way up  

I will pop in later today at wyvern. I hope you enjoy the surprise she has for you! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

